# mullet at bob sykes



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

me and my little brother decided to go out and try to see if the reds were moving last night at sykes we got there at about 9:30 and there was some people in out spot so we decided to catch some fresh bait and see if they were going to leave.. well they never did so we just set up a little farther down the sea wall..caught 4 dozen finger mullet and got the lines out i decided to look for mullet since the guys that were there had a bucket full of them..couldnt find none at first but they finally made there way to us and they were thick schools of a 100+ me and 3 other guys were throwing on them i got my limit in about 5 throws total 250 mullet caught last night before midnight and i we left at 12 no reds but my cooler was so full of mullet i couldnt shut the lid on it


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

fried mullet>fried reds
Just not as fun to catch.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice load of mullet :thumbsup:
I caught 25 small ones there in one cast the other night with my bait net. Some were finger size mullet but most were about 5-7 inches long. Was hungry and dang near fried up the larger ones instead of using them for bait. I wonder if anyone on here has cooked them when they were that small.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

This was along the sea wall on the GB side?


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> This was along the sea wall on the GB side?


no on the pensacola beach side i have been weighting dfor them to show up my brother has been out there prolly 4 nights out of the week for the last month and that was the first night we saw them but it was one of the colder nights witch have always been the best for me


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the post and Congrats on the catch! Once my shoulder heals up right ill be back to casting for mullet


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Nice load of mullet :thumbsup:
> I caught 25 small ones there in one cast the other night with my bait net. Some were finger size mullet but most were about 5-7 inches long. Was hungry and dang near fried up the larger ones instead of using them for bait. I wonder if anyone on here has cooked them when they were that small.


 Ever heard of fish sticks :whistling: Nice catch!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Ever heard of fish sticks :whistling: Nice catch!


Great response ya friggin turd! :laughing: At least someone responded! I'll just stick to not catching or knowing anything so you can use your vast knowledge and insight to put folks on the latest catch and location for the best hookup. Waiting for it...  Still waiting... 
In the meantime I'll be the old dude at the end of Sikes that looks like he hasn't missed any meals :band:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap!!! That's a mess of canned mullet and mullet backbone right there!!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

*sikes*

I finally found a wagon to tote my stuff and have been wanting to go out to sikes bridge. I'm a wuss though and have to get some better weather. I was hoping Sunday evening would be a good time to try. What do you thing, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Brandon, just an FYI. The above comments were meant to be a joke but didn't really sound that way after I re-read it. No offense meant sir. Friggin fish sticks, that's good 
DT it looks like cool, wet, and windy. A steady 7mph SSE wind that will make for a ugly chop. I'd leave the cart at the house and go light fishing the beach side. Avoid most of the wind by going on the west seawall. That way you'll also be close enough to the bridge to slip under it if it starts to rain as well. 

Pacecountryboy are you one of the guys that I sometimes see casting your net from the NW base of the toll bridge? If so I was wondering if it's cool to net right there or does the law give you a hard time?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not good at dodging weather unless my vehicle is very close by like the 3 mile bridge fishing pier and I come up with something I need to fix up a little so I recon I'm just gonna stay home and think about doing chores.


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

Down at the Octagon a couple weeks ago. Guy was loading up on them Nice catch! :thumbsup:


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes I throw my net there in the past they would ride by and flash there lights at us and that's about it I talked to a game warden about it and was told that as long as there is no sign saying u can't fish then u should be fine u may still get messed with but they can't arrest u.so until they put a sign up iam going to keep throwing my net from there


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Smarty said:


> Nice load of mullet :thumbsup:
> I caught 25 small ones there in one cast the other night with my bait net. Some were finger size mullet but most were about 5-7 inches long. Was hungry and dang near fried up the larger ones instead of using them for bait. I wonder if anyone on here has cooked them when they were that small.


 I did it once. Cught about 50 mullet in the range of 5"-6" long. Just to see what it was like I scaled them, gutted, cut off the head and as much of the ribs as possible. Left me with something that resembled a sardine with a tail. I rolled in seasoned corn meal and fried crispy thinking if I cooked them long enough the backbone would be cooked enough to eat with the whole fish.

Din't really turn out that way and the backbone was still impossible to eat. I just peeled each fillet off the backbone and ate. It was good buy way too much work.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> I did it once. Cught about 50 mullet in the range of 5"-6" long. Just to see what it was like I scaled them, gutted, cut off the head and as much of the ribs as possible. Left me with something that resembled a sardine with a tail. I rolled in seasoned corn meal and fried crispy thinking if I cooked them long enough the backbone would be cooked enough to eat with the whole fish.
> 
> Din't really turn out that way and the backbone was still impossible to eat. I just peeled each fillet off the backbone and ate. It was good buy way too much work.


Thank you sir. It was a serious question that you provided an excellent response to :thumbsup: Been fishing for around 40yrs but never really thought about it too much until a little while ago. I like to fry all of my fish hard (crunchy) so your response helps a lot :yes:


----------

